# ACMPR



## Zeus709 (May 8, 2020)

Hey,

Just wondering if anyone know's of any issues at Health Canada. Reason I ask is because my buddy sent his renewal in Febuary, I sent mine in the middle of March for renewal as well(my current one expires in June). I know it takes a while but seems like it's taking a while this time. So anyone know if my license expires and I didn't get my renewal, even though I did my due diligence, do I really have to kill my plants for fear of getting in trouble? I'am going to get my wife to get her ACMPR as well for the fall so I can stagger and not have this happen again. Any thoughts?


----------



## DrKiz (May 8, 2020)

I was told as long as you mailed it you’re fine. Did you express post and keep a copy of tracking?

Covid. It’s causing delays. 

Call them. They’re generally pretty helpful over the phone.


----------



## Zeus709 (May 8, 2020)

DrKiz said:


> I was told as long as you mailed it you’re fine. Did you express post and keep a copy of tracking?
> 
> Covid. It’s causing delays.
> 
> Call them. They’re generally pretty helpful over the phone.


No I didn't track it when I sent it. I should have now that I think of it. I did copy all the paperwork and everything before I sent it in case I had any problems.


----------



## Zeus709 (May 8, 2020)

I wish there was a easier way to do this, every time I do this it's a pain in the ass.


----------



## spek9 (May 8, 2020)

Zeus709 said:


> I wish there was a easier way to do this, every time I do this it's a pain in the ass.


Dealing with the federal government is a pain in the ass all the time. Just more so with this pandemic occurring


----------



## Zeus709 (May 8, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Dealing with the federal government is a pain in the ass all the time. Just more so with this pandemic occurring


Lol at least you don't live in Newfoundland like I do. The Newfoundland government decided to leverage our well being and security against a giant loan(muskrat falls) that nobody can afford to payback and used the price of oil at the time to get it. I moved back home thinking it was going to be better economic times, but apparently this province is ran by a bunch of politicians that don't have a clue.


----------



## DrKiz (May 8, 2020)

Zeus709 said:


> I moved back home thinking it was going to be better economic times, but apparently this province is ran by a bunch of politicians that don't have a clue.


Unfortunately they know exactly what they’re doing, it’s just not in our best interests.


----------



## spek9 (May 8, 2020)

Zeus709 said:


> Lol at least you don't live in Newfoundland like I do.


Nope, I don't. In fact, it's the only province/territory in Canada that I haven't been to or through.


----------



## Zeus709 (Jun 17, 2020)

I did get a letter/email after from health Canada saying that they are extremely busy and it might be a while before I get my renewal back. However it stated that as long as it was just a renewal and no information has changed on my license, that my current one will not expire and is extended until I either get the new one or am turned down(highly unlikely). It could take months to hear back from health Canada but I'am good to grow, so I'am happy. Good luck to everyone waiting on a new application, could be a while...........


----------



## spek9 (Jun 17, 2020)

Zeus709 said:


> I did get a letter/email after from health Canada saying that they are extremely busy and it might be a while before I get my renewal back. However it stated that as long as it was just a renewal and no information has changed on my license, that my current one will not expire and is extended until I either get the new one or am turned down(highly unlikely). It could take months to hear back from health Canada but I'am good to grow, so I'am happy. Good luck to everyone waiting on a new application, could be a while...........


Good that they sent the information in written form as opposed to a phone call, as now you have documented evidence that they gave you the green light.


----------



## ubluntu (Jun 17, 2020)

__





Cannabis for medical purposes under the Cannabis Act: information and improvements - Canada.ca


Health Canada information about the medical use of marihuana with links to patient and health professional information, advisory committee, law enforcement issues and stakeholder statistics




www.canada.ca




Notice on the site says keep rocking

" *Update on our processes during the COVID-19 pandemic*
If your registration to grow cannabis for your own medical purposes—or your registration to have someone produce it for you—is expiring, please send in the renewal application. Provided nothing has changed, you may continue to produce cannabis under your current registration if a renewal application has been filed.
We will notify you of our decision or issue a new certificate as soon as possible."


----------



## Zeus709 (Jun 17, 2020)

ubluntu said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the exact same thing that was in my email they sent along. Keep on Rocking is right


----------

